# الاف الاقباط شيعوا جثمان الضحايا الاتوبيس بكنيسة الانجلية بالمنيا



## engy_love_jesus (8 ديسمبر 2008)

_*المنيا حسن عبد الغفار

أقيمت فى العاشرة مساء اليوم الاثنين، مراسم الصلاة على ضحايا حادث أتوبيس الهيئة الانجلية ، الذى كان متوجها إلى الإسكندرية فى رحلة دينية تنظمها الكنيسة الإنجيلية بالمنيا، وذلك فى الكنيسة الإنجيلية بشارع عدلى يكن بمحافظة المنيا.

أقام شعائر الصلاة القس" ثروت" رئيس مجلس السندس الانجيلى، وحضرها ممثل عن كل طائفة مسيحية، ومندوبين من قبل مطرانية المنيا ممثلاً عن البابا شنودة. وشارك فى الصلاة أكثر من 7 آلاف قبطي، ثم شيعوا الجاثمين إلى مثواهم الأخير فى مشهد مهيب، شارك فيه القيادات الشعبية والتنفيذية، تقدمهم اللواء أحمد ضياء الدين محافظ المنيا، واللواء جاد جميل مدير الأمن، بالإضافة إلى أعداد غفيرة من مسلمى المحافظة.

من ناحية أخرى، كان المحافظ قد قام بزيارة المصابين فى مستشفيات السلام، والهرم و6أكتوبر، للاطمئنان عليهم.




صدقونى الجنازة كانت مووووت مش اكتر الاربع شوارع متقفلين والناس كلها بتبكى الى يعرفهم والى ميعرفهمش 

صلوا من اجل المصابين ​*_


----------



## جيلان (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*الخبر فعلا صعب اوى
بالرغم انى بعيد عن المنيا بس حاسة اكنى معاهم بالظبط
حزينة جدا لكن دى مشيئة ربنا وهو شايف انهم هيرتاحوا معاه اكتر
بنقدم الشكر لكل الى شارك فى الجنازة من مسئولين ومسلمين ايضا
شكرا انجى على المتابعة
ربنا معاهم ويشفى المصابين*


----------



## أَمَة (9 ديسمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *الخبر فعلا صعب اوى*
> *بالرغم انى بعيد عن المنيا بس حاسة اكنى معاهم بالظبط*
> *حزينة جدا لكن دى مشيئة ربنا وهو شايف انهم هيرتاحوا معاه اكتر*
> *بنقدم الشكر لكل الى شارك فى الجنازة من مسئولين ومسلمين ايضا*
> ...


 


أنا معك يا جيلان الخبر صعب اوي اوي. وحصل حادث مؤلم شبيه له قبل سنين قليلة في كاليفورنيا كانوا كلهم شباب وشابات صغيرات متجهين الى دير الأنبا انطونيوس ولم أعرف أحدا منهم ولكني بكيت لأسابيع وخصوصا لما الواحد يشوف اختين 22 و 23 سنة يموتوا. كنت افكر باهلهم وابكي معهم من بعيد.

بس اللي أنا عازوة اقولهولك يا حبيبتي انه اللي حصل دا مكنش مشيئة ربنا ابدا.  ربنا لم ولا يشأ لنا الموت.  بس ربينا يسمع بالموت لما يكون عمل رحمة للنفس اللي متعودش قادرة ان تعيش في جسد فقد القدرة على القيام باهم مقومات الحياة.


----------



## أَمَة (9 ديسمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *الخبر فعلا صعب اوى*
> *بالرغم انى بعيد عن المنيا بس حاسة اكنى معاهم بالظبط*
> *حزينة جدا لكن دى مشيئة ربنا وهو شايف انهم هيرتاحوا معاه اكتر*
> *بنقدم الشكر لكل الى شارك فى الجنازة من مسئولين ومسلمين ايضا*
> ...


 


أنا معك يا جيلان الخبر صعب اوي اوي. وحصل حادث مؤلم شبيه له قبل سنين قليلة في كاليفورنيا كانوا كلهم شباب وشابات صغيرات متجهين الى دير الأنبا انطونيوس ولم أعرف أحدا منهم ولكني بكيت لأسابيع وخصوصا لما الواحد يشوف اختين 22 و 23 سنة يموتوا. كنت افكر باهلهم وابكي معهم من بعيد.

بس اللي أنا عازوة اقولهولك يا حبيبتي انه اللي حصل دا مكنش مشيئة ربنا ابدا. ربنا لم ولا يشأ لنا الموت. بس ربنا يسمح بالموت لما يكون عمل رحمة للنفس اللي متعودش قادرة ان تعيش في جسد فقد القدرة على القيام باهم مقومات الحياة. 

الرب يرحم الموتى والأحياء منهم ويصبر اهليهم.


----------



## sameh7610 (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*خبر محزن حقاً

الرب يعزى الاهل واقارب من كان بالحادث​*


----------



## M a r i a m (9 ديسمبر 2008)

يارب اطلب تعازيك 
محدش قادر يتحمل الخبر المؤسف والمحزن ده
يارب ارجوك عزي قلوبنا
وارحم اولادك​


----------



## mero_engel (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*ربنا يرحمنا برحمته*
*ويعزي اهل المتوفين *
*ويتمجد مع ابناءه *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*بجد حزنت جدا وخصوصا لما عرفت ان في طفلين مكملوش كام شهر من عمرهم

وكمان احد المتوفين قريب صديقه ليه

ربنا يرحم كل المتوفين ويشفي كل المصابين ويرجعوا لبيوتهم سالمين

مرسي أنجي علي الخبر

واتمني تكون اخر حادثه انشاء الله​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يرحمهم ويعزي اهاليهم​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*فعلا حاجة محزنة اوى 
حاجة بجد توجع القلب 
لتكن ارادتك يارب
ربنا يعزى اهاليهم ويصبرهم​*


----------



## man4truth (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*ربنا يرحمهم ويصبر اهاليهم​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*ربنااااااااا يرحمهم
​*


----------



## beshosafwat (9 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يصبرهم بجد الاتوبيس ده بنطلع بيه رحلة كل سنة لما كنت في الكلية انا عارفه وحافظه حتة حتة


----------



## totty (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*بجد مش عاارفه اقول ايه

اللى بيحصل ده مش عادى انا عارفه انها اراده ربنا ومشيئته لكن.......

اتوبيس شباب وشابات وفى اللى انتقلوا عند بابا يسوع وفى اللى فى المستشفيات وفى اصعب حالات

وقبلهم بأسبوع بالظبط راندا وروجير اللى برضه عملوا حادثه وماتوا

واكيد فى كتير غيرهم مسمعناش عنهم

بس بجد ربنا يبدينا انذار واتنين وتلاته عشان كلناااااا نفوق محدش عارف امتى هيجى الدور عليه

واحد من الضحايا قريب بابا من بعيد والحادث قد ايه كان صعب وقد ايه اسرهم حزانى على ولادهم

مش فى ايدينا غير ان ربنا يصبر اهلهم ويعزيهم 

لكن هما انا واثقه انهم فى مكان افضل دلوقتى 

صلوا لاجلناااااا

(مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا)*​


----------



## مراد نشات (15 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يعزى اهلهم بس بجد ده يخلينا نفكر ان المسيح على الابواب


----------



## الملك العقرب (15 ديسمبر 2008)

متزعلوش يا جماعة دول كلهم في ملاكوت السموات مع الشهداء و القيسين الابرار بيسبحوا برنا مع الشاروبيم و السرافيم ربنا ينيح نفسهم شكرة يا انجي علي الاخبار


----------



## BITAR (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*يا له من خبر مفجع*
*رحمه من السماء للمتوفيين*
*وصبرا لذويهم*
*وعزائنا انهم فى الملكوت *
*رحمتك يا رب*​


----------



## anosh (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*ربنا بجد يصبر اهلهم على فراقهم و يعزيهم و يشفى المصابين و يرجعهم بيوتهم بخير ... ربنا يرحمنا برحمته الواسعه ... بس فعلا الواحد بقى حاسس ان الموت قريب منه فى اى وقت و بالذات فى الايام اللى احنا فيها ديه بس ياترى الواحد لما يقف قدام الديان العادل هايقف يقول ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ربنا يرحمنا جميعا يمكن اللى ماتوا استريحوا الدور و الباقى على اللى لسه تعبانين على الارض . *​


----------



## SALVATION (16 ديسمبر 2008)

_



انه اللي حصل دا مكنش مشيئة ربنا ابدا. ربنا لم ولا يشأ لنا الموت. بس ربينا يسمع بالموت لما يكون عمل رحمة للنفس اللي متعودش قادرة ان تعيش في جسد فقد القدرة على القيام باهم مقومات الحياة​

أنقر للتوسيع...

اجمل تعزية اختى امة تسلم ايدك
نطلب ايدك يا رب من اجل المصابين والتعزية
مشكوره كتييير انجى على متبعتك المستمره​_


----------



## أَمَة (16 ديسمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> > انه اللي حصل دا مكنش مشيئة ربنا ابدا. ربنا لم ولا يشأ لنا الموت. بس ربنا يسمح بالموت لما يكون عمل رحمة للنفس اللي متعودش قادرة ان تعيش في جسد فقد القدرة على القيام باهم مقومات الحياة
> 
> 
> ​
> ...


 


شكرا يا توني على تعليقك.
الرب يقدرني ويعطيني الوقت كي أكتب مقالا عن مشيئة ربنا وعلاقتها بالموت 
لأن عيشنا في وسط البيئة الإسلامية جعلنا نتكلم مثلهم في بعض امور الحياة، لأنهم يؤمنون أن كل ما يحصل للإنسان هو قضاء وقدر
وبذلك يجعلون الله اله موت واله تقرير مصير بغض النظر عن مسؤولية الإنسان عن أخطائه.
عمر سائق الباص 20 سنة - يعني مفيش عنده الخبرة الكافية
لقيادة مركبة كبيرة تنقل العدد الكبير من الأنفس 
في شوارع تحتاج الى صيانة مع سواقين آخرين لا يحترمون قوانين السير.
فأين مشئية ربنا في هذا؟ 
وللحقيقة أوقول انا كنت واحدة من الذين كانوا يقولوا "هذه مشيئة ربنا" عندما يموت انسان، وكأننا نعزي أنفسنا بهذا القول،
حتى أدركت خطأ كلامي وعرفت أكثر مما كنت أعرف.​


----------

